# Favorite Artificials For Reds



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

With so many options on the market now I always wonder if there is something better out there that will really make a difference.. maybe the trusty old gold spoon is really the best. Maybe its a new color Gulp!, an exciting top water rapala or mirrolure... post your votes below!

Mine is trust old gold spoon.. why? because its cheap and I've caught more reds on it than any other, including fancy new 7$/lures


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

To me it depends on the conditions. Really a redfish will hit about anything if its feeding but some lures are better than others in different conditions. A sunny day you can't beat a gold spoon but overcasty days gets me less hits. Dusk and Dawn a topwater is hard to beat...especially with wamer waters (spring through fall). At night my fovorite would be soft plastics like Jerk Shads or swimming fish, DOA's etc. If I could only have one lure I would have to vote for a Jerk Shad because you can use it anytime.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Almost any plastic on almost any jighead. Light colors in clear water, dark colors in dark water. All the rest of the choices are just to catch the fisherman.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Lures*

It's gotta be a gold spoon, jig or topwater plug. JMHO C2


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

Got a nice surprise pup slowly bouncing a hot pink gulp shrimp bayside at Gulf Shores, only at it for a short while.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Generally, I also think a hungry, feeding red will hit almost anything. For stained water I lile a spinnerbait, like a Redfish Magic. I tend to use instead of a spoon 'cause it has worked more consistently for me.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

tat said:


> Generally, I also think a hungry, feeding red will hit almost anything. For stained water I lile a spinnerbait, like a Redfish Magic. I tend to use instead of a spoon 'cause it has worked more consistently for me.


I just bought 2 of those, but I haven't had any luck with them yet... I do like that it kind of combines the idea of gold spoon plus soft plastic, plus it's pretty much weedless. 

Spinnerbait is probably by favorite bass lure behind topwater. Especially for river bassin


----------



## KnotHead (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bait*

I use the Strike King "Redfish Magic".:thumbup:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nuclear Chicken Gulp jerk shad or shrimp


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I hear mirrolures are good but I've never had any luck with them... I use live bull minnows, shrimp... and for artificial baits I like GULP new penny 3" shrimp on a 1/4 or 1/8 oz jighead.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm pretty partial to the Z-Man Crabz. That thing is indestructible. if I'm not fishing that, I fish a plain jig head and a Z-Man minnowz in a new penny color, black/chartreuse, or opening night. But i'm mostly a sight fisherman.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

If I had to list the #1 lure its the gold johnson sprite spoon.
I have also had luck using a gold snagless sally. Something
that I have found is the area that I am fishing. There are places
like in MS around the bayou's with oyster shells on the bottom.
I have had as much luck with a grub vs the spoon. Plus I pick up
flounders/specks along with the reds in that area.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Used a cajun thunder popping cork with a new penny gulp last week. They shredded the gulp, AND the cork. A hungry red will destroy anything you put in front of it.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If they're fired up, it don't matter. If it moves, it dies!!!

If they're being a bit picky or I want to cover lots of ground, strike king's redfish magic or marsh works equivalent spinnerbait.

Alex


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree, if a redfish is hungry it will eat about anything you throw at it, I've even caught them on gotcha plugs fishing for spanish, but I don't think crab immatations get enough credit.


----------

